# Guess the winning weight...



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

The first person to correctly guess the winning weight for the first event of the *2012 Thirdstone Gulf Coast Trout Series* this Saturday January 21st will be the recipient of the following: 1 *Saltwater Soul* zip up hoodie, 1 *Saltwater Soul* T-shirt, 1 set of Saltwater Soul arm covers and $100.00. This is open to *2 coolers only* and your weight must be posted in this thread by 6am Saturday morning. You can follow the weigh-in on Saturday on our Facebook page @ Gulf Coast Trout Series and on [email protected].

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

How many trout get weighed ? 2 ? 4 ?


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

17.6lbs


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

16.84


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

14.85 lbs.


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

19.3


----------



## mobandit (Apr 5, 2006)

17.9 lbs


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> How many trout get weighed ? 2 ? 4 ?


Website said 3


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*How many...*



Reel_Blessed II said:


> How many trout get weighed ? 2 ? 4 ?


3 trout. 2 can be over 25" (one for each angler)

Capt. Lynn


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

17.25


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

17.8


----------



## Vsynk (Jan 4, 2012)

18.6 lbs


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

16.9. Best of luck. Hope to see some pics!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

16.25


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

19.2


----------



## J&J Custom Rods (Dec 27, 2011)

16.4


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

17.08


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

18.00


----------



## BigBurg (Sep 8, 2011)

18.2


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*weight*

18.3


----------



## UTfishrman (Apr 28, 2011)

18.4


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

17.14


----------



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

18.4


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

1 DOLLAR!!!!
nah ill go with 18.4


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

*??*

theres a tournament this weekenD???


----------



## nupe2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

17.23 lbs


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

18.74


----------



## BTFishing (Dec 2, 2011)

18.99lbs


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

16.76


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Weight...*

We weigh in 100ths. So guess accordingly.

Capt. Lynn


----------



## SpeckledRedPimp (May 29, 2008)

17.74


----------



## waterworx (Jul 23, 2009)

19.4 lbs


----------



## County Home & Ranch (Oct 20, 2011)

18.36


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

17.26


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

18.32


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

nupe2k6 said:


> 17.23 lbs





Long Pole said:


> 17.26


y'all boxed me in :biggrin:


----------



## GusDawg (Dec 28, 2011)

17.04


----------



## LightsOut (Sep 14, 2010)

16.92


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

19.42 :dance:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

18.34


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

19.421 lbs


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

16.42


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

18.73 lbs.


----------



## lwright (Jul 23, 2007)

17.84


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

19.25


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

15.82


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

18.12


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

16.67


----------



## spanky123 (Oct 29, 2007)

17.68


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

16.69


----------



## C N Spots (Apr 18, 2005)

19.04


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

18.54


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

17.77


----------



## robdog (May 10, 2006)

16.71


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

13 .13 is my guess


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

16.33


----------



## Chad G (Feb 7, 2011)

19.73


----------



## cstav86 (Jul 6, 2011)

20.00 lbs


----------



## txflats (Aug 12, 2004)

17.29


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

17.35


----------



## ngrow (Nov 6, 2007)

14.23


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

16.44


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

17.69


----------



## texascorky1 (Mar 15, 2007)

17.91


----------



## laqua (Jan 9, 2006)

15.90


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

15.85

Good luck teams!


----------



## stroop (Jun 27, 2004)

14.68


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

19.76


----------



## hch3 (Jul 15, 2010)

16.15


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

14.67


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

17.22


----------



## coolcj63 (Jun 28, 2010)

17.74


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

17.13


----------



## chandler (Jun 29, 2006)

18.14


----------



## coastalmayham (Jan 14, 2011)

19.4


----------



## aaron9578 (Aug 15, 2005)

19.12


----------



## coastalmayham (Jan 14, 2011)

19.5 i mean. someone already has 19.4


----------



## monstermerkur (Oct 4, 2011)

17.18


----------



## Phantom Lures (Jul 7, 2011)

16.00


----------



## Bobby_G (Jan 1, 2012)

18.87


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

14.44


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

17.86


----------



## carwich (Jan 3, 2008)

*!*

19.65


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

15.95


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

18.65


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Weight is 17.16


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

18.35


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

16.9375 lbs ( 16 lbs 11 ozs)


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

dang.... seems some of yall must be onsome giants......
20.23 lbs


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

15.63lb


----------



## fishguy74 (Oct 13, 2011)

15.88


----------



## t bone (Jul 30, 2010)

15.25


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

19.2


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

in 100ths?
ok 18.46


----------



## jhua (May 13, 2011)

20.86


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

20.46


----------



## jtownsend2 (Mar 25, 2005)

18.88


----------



## captgrif (May 29, 2007)

17.92


----------



## Chiquapin13 (Jan 8, 2012)

20 lbs


----------



## chasintail2010 (Nov 5, 2010)

18.49lbs


----------



## JS3TX (Aug 3, 2004)

15.94 lbs


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

15.77. 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

15.40


----------



## Stevie_A (Feb 1, 2005)

j wadd said:


> dang.... seems some of yall must be onsome giants......
> 20.23 lbs


 And you're not on them with that guess?.......I say 17.35


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

18.08


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

15.65


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

15.6


----------



## saltymate (Oct 1, 2011)

17.88

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## hookman (Nov 3, 2005)

*guess*

8.36 + 7 + 5 = 20.36


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

15.85


-mac-


----------



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

My guess is 19.7 lbs


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

16.8
Good luck teams !!


----------



## leenance79 (Feb 4, 2009)

*winning trout*

20lbs 8 oz


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

17.95


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SippinTexas (Sep 27, 2011)

17.41


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

18.37


----------



## TeenWader (Oct 1, 2011)

16.79


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*Winning Weight*

:bounce: 19.62 :bounce:


----------



## Krelb (Jul 2, 2011)

17.69


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

18.68 lbs


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

17.41


----------



## FishKilla1 (Jan 21, 2011)

18.86


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

16.84


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

17.64


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

17.77


----------



## jewfish (Feb 16, 2005)

16.24


----------



## srvfin (Aug 1, 2011)

And the winner is:

*19.9375*

Thank you; thank you very much...!


----------



## Jlopez (Jan 18, 2012)

18.13


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

17.59


----------



## jus_trying (Apr 25, 2011)

19.14


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*My guess*

12.8


----------



## Salvatrout (Nov 30, 2011)

16.87


----------



## Rockfish (May 21, 2004)

20.26


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

17.99


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

16.24


----------



## ttufish (Jun 26, 2010)

18.18


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

16.2


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

19.07

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*winning weight*

19.55:an2:


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

14.32


----------



## Guyfishn (Feb 28, 2011)

14.11


----------



## Knee Deep N POC (Feb 6, 2010)

17.39


----------



## trackatrout (Aug 10, 2010)

18.82


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

18.42


----------



## FishinAg (Feb 7, 2005)

18.07


----------



## BG 12 (Dec 18, 2009)

18.21


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

17.91


----------



## omcast (Aug 3, 2011)

16.9


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

18.32


----------



## bullrat_38 (Jul 23, 2008)

16.83


----------



## kylebhouston (Jun 10, 2006)

16.7


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

20.09


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

17.01


----------



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

19.56


----------



## Fishing4funII (May 4, 2011)

16.61


----------



## TB4-2 (Jun 22, 2006)

19.15


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

22.65


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 26, 2009)

16.84


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

18.22


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

14.87


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

16. 65


----------



## bsaw (Feb 10, 2010)

17.4 lbs


----------



## Candy Man (May 6, 2011)

13.43 lbs


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

16.32


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

16.5


----------



## dezal (Feb 8, 2010)

15.89


----------



## Bass_assassin (Nov 30, 2011)

17.34


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GWNelson99 (Oct 7, 2011)

18.19


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

*Weight*

11.27


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

16.7#


----------



## tailinreds (Aug 15, 2005)

20.13


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

17.86


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

19.24 lbs


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

17.3


----------



## murpmicw (Jan 2, 2007)

21.65lbs


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

15.808


----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

22.66


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

15.53


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

18.18


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

16.12


----------



## deadsands (Oct 22, 2010)

18.35


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

22.10


----------



## MATLAW (Jan 31, 2007)

18.76


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

18.532 - I hope!

Good Luck and Tight Lines.
http://fishcatchingtravel.com/new-stuff/january-17-2012-a-good-day-duck-hunting/


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2006)

14.35


----------



## J&J Custom Rods (Dec 27, 2011)

16.46


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

17.58


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

18.88
Thanks for the contest!!!


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

16.420


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billtexwc (Jul 1, 2008)

17.42


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

16.87


----------



## fliesitdies (Jun 12, 2007)

15.39


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

17.9475


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

19.2

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

18.25


----------



## cjrsktr (Jun 18, 2009)

19.23


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

19.31


----------



## B-Rizzle (Mar 10, 2010)

18lbs. Easy!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

17.10


----------



## AllenHill (Jan 29, 2011)

16.68


----------



## limithunter (Mar 20, 2011)

18.26


----------



## fishrmn27 (Mar 23, 2008)

20.02 lbs


----------



## SWS (Oct 2, 2011)

16.13 lbs


----------



## luis (May 8, 2011)

18.23


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

15.32


----------



## SmokinJoe (Sep 2, 2009)

18.67


----------



## oceanus (Apr 20, 2009)

15.35


----------



## stan hawkins (Oct 3, 2007)

*guess the winning weight*

9.64lbs


----------



## matterboy123 (Aug 24, 2011)

13.97


----------



## fatboy0495 (Jan 3, 2012)

After seeing who is fishing this tourney, my guess is 21.45 lbs.


----------



## captjay (Feb 9, 2005)

20.64


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

18.05


----------



## kziggy (Aug 13, 2011)

19.53


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

18.09


----------



## ezgon (Aug 11, 2005)

18.37


----------



## NoCatch (Feb 16, 2010)

15.86


----------



## RedAg (Apr 26, 2007)

*Guess*

17.63


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

19.25


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

*15.75*

15.75


----------



## Poppahobbs (Nov 8, 2006)

*My Guess*

14.2


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

23.58


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

17.95


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

16.74!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

16.78lbs


----------



## dPop (Aug 20, 2004)

17.82lbs


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Whoever guessed #18.91 or closer is probably in the money as of right now!!!!! LOL. Incredible bunch brought in today.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

17.5 lbs


----------



## ADAMW (May 11, 2005)

19.83 lbs.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

No Results yet? I checked Facebook and website??


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Pretty darn close.....*



BTFishing said:


> 18.99lbs


This looks pretty good if the non-official weight posted earlier is correct.......well done sir!


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Winning weight*

The winning weight was 18.41


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Harborhustler posted 18.46


-mac-


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

winning weight was
*18.41*


----------



## plugger21 (Dec 5, 2004)

*leaderboard*

..


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Man those are some PIGS brought in. Congrats to all.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

*Looking good!*



Miles2Fish said:


> 18.35


I'm not sure if I'm closest but it's pretty darn close!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I think its gotta be exact, not the closest...i was way off


-mac-


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

I guessed 18.37!!!!! Am I the closest?

Tight Lines


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

I see Gator Gar had 18.42. That's gotta be the closest. Unless I missed a 18.41 somewhere.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

18.6


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

19.75


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

where is the pictures of these fine specimens? 18 lbs for 3 fish thats a nice stringer


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Yea, I think I was about as close as they come to guessing. I think I was about the weight of a drop of water off.


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Real close...*

Hope everyone enjoyed trying to pinpoint the winning wight from Saturday. *Gator Gar* was about as close as you could get without nailing it. We had a pretty wide range of guesses from 9.63lbs. to over 24lbs. We will do this again next event, February 18th, and hopefully someone will walk away with the prize. We will add something to this package next month. Thanks to all for participating and stay tuned...

Capt. Lynn


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

THIS GAME STINKS ! LOL....... keep it going Capt.Lynn. Maybe someone will get lucky.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

The probability that someone will guess exactly to the nearest hundredth is extremely low. Goodluck lol.


----------



## claudejrc (Oct 10, 2009)

16.99


Edit: DOH!!!!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

wait, wait, wait... so you have to guess the exact weight? hahahahahhahahahahahhahaha that is funny right there... i thought it was the closest! 23 page thread, puuuurrree advertising, and you cant drop a 100 bucks worth of china made duds to the closest guess? wow.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Cmon, he should get a bag of soft plastics or something geez


-mac-


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

For real. Its an ingenious way of marketing. No one will ever guess exactly right, so they will never give anything away. I'll stick to billystix and TTF free giveaways. I never win, but at least I know someone will win.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If you guess to the thousandth you win $25k, sorry, i thought it was funny


-mac-


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Someone will win...*



moganman said:


> For real. Its an ingenious way of marketing. No one will ever guess exactly right, so they will never give anything away. I'll stick to billystix and TTF free giveaways. I never win, but at least I know someone will win.


We will be adding at least $100.00 before each event until someone wins. If no one has won by the champioship will make it the closet without going over for the two day event. So the pot could be up to $400.00 plus other goodies. *UTFisherman guessed *18.4 which is 18.40 and Gator Gar guessed 18.42. We will give this away one way or another.

Capt. Lynn


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! Then the thread will go to 100 pages and what will happen? Still no winners... Im sure we all know why. Just look at the sig figs.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Capt. Lynn said:


> We will be adding at least $100.00 before each event until someone wins. If no one has won by the champioship will make it the closet without going over for the two day event. So the pot could be up to $400.00 plus other goodies. *UTFisherman guessed *18.4 which is 18.40 and Gator Gar guessed 18.42. We will give this away one way or another.
> 
> Capt. Lynn


Just having some fun. This is an extremely hard prize to win though. 18.4 and 18.42 aren't winners. A 15.5lb guess is just as good as those. None of them are winners.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Just razzin you captain lynn...thanks for the contest! 


-mac-


----------



## Salvatrout (Nov 30, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you guess to the thousandth you win $25k, sorry, i thought it was funny
> 
> -mac-


Lmao!

:bounce:


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you guess to the thousandth you win $25k, sorry, i thought it was funny
> 
> -mac-


hahaha this is great!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Womp


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

jeff.w said:


> Womp


:rotfl::rotfl: thats awesome. By the way this is like winning the lottery no one will win no one will guess it to the exact hundredth...


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

If you'll use the search feature and not guess duplicates, it shouldn't be that hard to guess. Yes it's a big feat, but several hundred guesses + in the 17-20 lb range covers the most of the numbers. Unless the fish are way off that seems to be where the weights fall, right? do tournaments generally fall in about the same wt ranges from place to place?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SippinTexas (Sep 27, 2011)

*Mine was the first post at 17.41*

 So does being exactly one lb off get anything?.... I know it doesn't :smile::cheers: Congrats to the winners! :cheers:


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

SippinTexas said:


> So does being exactly one lb off get anything?.... I know it doesn't :smile::cheers: Congrats to the winners! :cheers:


What winners!? The contest winners or the tournament winners?


----------



## SippinTexas (Sep 27, 2011)

moganman said:


> What winners!? The contest winners or the tournament winners?


Sorry the Tournament Winners!!! Great haul!


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

moganman said:


> What winners!? The contest winners or the tournament winners?


There was no contest winner.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

No see above. You have to have exact weight. Try again next month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

Flat's Hunter said:


> No see above. You have to have exact weight. Try again next month
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you see a question mark behind my sentence on my last thread??? I didn't think so. That means that I know there wasn't a contest winner and know now, as do a lot of the rest of us that it has to be the exact weight. I have an idea, you try again next month. I'll have better odds of playing the lottery.

I was showing a fellow 2cooler on here how close I got to winning and he didn't even blink. He said, scam, sham, or spam. Free advertising for this Capt. Lynn. This is the thought of a few more on here as well.

So Flats Hunter, You see above. Don't take my comment as a question, when I was answering a question to a previous poster. Like I said, "There was no contest winner".


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Why are you folks so bitter??? Looks like it stated it pretty clearly to me!

*The first person to correctly guess the winning weight for the first event* of the *2012 Thirdstone Gulf Coast Trout Series* this Saturday January 21st will be the recipient of the following: 1 *Saltwater Soul* zip up hoodie, 1 *Saltwater Soul* T-shirt, 1 set of Saltwater Soul arm covers and $100.00. This is open to *2 coolers only* and your weight must be posted in this thread by 6am Saturday morning. You can follow the weigh-in on Saturday on our Facebook page @ Gulf Coast Trout Series and on [email protected]

Capt. Lynn

Nobody correctly guessed the winning weight. Plain and simple.

Bunch of whiners on here.... it was a free contest and you were out a total of 5 seconds of your life, at best...

If you DID know that you had to guess the EXACT weight, you still would have played anyway.... so whats the point of complaining?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Gator gar said:


> Do you see a question mark behind my sentence on my last thread??? I didn't think so. That means that I know there wasn't a contest winner and know now, as do a lot of the rest of us that it has to be the exact weight. I have an idea, you try again next month. I'll have better odds of playing the lottery.
> 
> I was showing a fellow 2cooler on here how close I got to winning and he didn't even blink. He said, scam, sham, or spam. Free advertising for this Capt. Lynn. This is the thought of a few more on here as well.
> 
> So Flats Hunter, You see above. Don't take my comment as a question, when I was answering a question to a previous poster. Like I said, "There was no contest winner".


Oh wow sorry. A lot of people don't even use punctuation. I miss read it. Honest mistake. I wasn't in fact answering just you cause you were the previous poster.

See how I did not quote you in my post. That means I was not responding to just you. I was responding to the general fact that people just can't believe it, even though you get to try again next month for a bigger prize, the chances are really only 1 in 500 at the most if you really use common sense. I bet the weights are usually between 16 and 21 lbs ( maybe I am wrong).

So Gator Gar I'm going to add another paragraph here to say that I was not just responding to you but I did miss your question mark. I am sorry. So you don't need to see above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

12.6


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

before the next "contest" can we get the the relative humility and wind directions for the day of weighing to calculate to 1000th of a pound. i have a system. lets hurry i will be taking my system to Vegas next. think gator gar missed the weight because a drop of sweat off the brow of the weigher's head was not taken into account of fish weight.


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

plugger21 said:


> ..


dang so close.. i guessed 18.46:frown:

nobody ever pays me in gum.....


----------



## justin12 (Jan 4, 2012)

18.5


----------

